# Driving to Ixtapa



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

“The new XXI Century high way which connects Ixtapa-Zihuatanejo with Morelia” 

I copied the above from the website “http://www.visitixtapazihuatanejo.com/us/ixtapa-zihuatanejo-road-map.php” 

Does anyone have any hands-on experience driving this road? We have an old friend who is currently sailing down Mexico’s west coast, and are planning a drive over to meet him in Ixtapa. We are familiar with long distance hwy travel in Mexico, but have not been any nearer to Ixtapa than Pátzcuaro.

Thanks, B


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We drove it a few years ago and the road is a freeway nothing wrong with it.I would not drive it at night as it is cartel country but otherwise it is fine.Since it was a few years ago someone else may have another opinion..
Do not know the name of the road but I am speaking of the Uruapan Nueva Italia on to the coast.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

We have only ever driven to Ixtapa once and we took Hwy 200 up from Acapulco. I remember it as being a long, boring, HOT trip. Not much traffic. BUT - it is the only road in Mexico where we have encountered military check points.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We have encountered military points in Michoacan, Vera Cruz, Tabasco, Chiapas, Oaxaca .. I guess it all depends here the problems are at the time you are driving.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

citlali said:


> We drove it a few years ago and the road is a freeway nothing wrong with it.I would not drive it at night as it is cartel country but otherwise it is fine.Since it was a few years ago someone else may have another opinion..
> Do not know the name of the road but I am speaking of the Uruapan Nueva Italia on to the coast.


We didn’t travel to Ixtapa (While sailing south from San Blas to Manzanillo, our friend encountered several northbound boats that were struggling against the wind and currents. He anchored in Manzanillo and lobbied us to meet him there, and we did). The drive from Guadalajara to Manzanillo, via Colima, was a pleasant one, with good highways, lots of gas stations, friendly people, etc. No checkpoints other than the occasional Federales at toll booths who simply neck traffic down and make eye contact with everyone. A great drive, and a great visit, I would recommend it without hesitation.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Bodega said:


> “The new XXI Century high way which connects Ixtapa-Zihuatanejo with Morelia”
> 
> I copied the above from the website “http://www.visitixtapazihuatanejo.com/us/ixtapa-zihuatanejo-road-map.php”
> 
> ...


In the last 13 years, we've driven from British Columbia to Zihuatanejo (and once as far south as San Cristobal de las Casas, in Chiapas) 8 or 9 times, perhaps 5 or 6 of those trips on that "new highway": Morelia- Zihua, Patzcuaro-Zihua, and, more often, Uruapan-Zihua, the latter being preferable over Morelia's traffic and Patzcuaro's bewildering one-way streets. The toll highway from Morelia/Patzcuaro/Uruapan to Route 200 on the coast is fine. As I recall, it is sometimes 4-lane, but mostly one of those 3 1/2 lane roads with wide, paved shoulders, so you can pull over to the right to let other vehicles pass. 
Rte. 200 south to Ixtapa/Zihua has been improved over the last couple of years; just 2-lanes for most of the way, no problemo.
We've experienced military checkpoints in virtually every one of the 25-odd Mexican states we've driven through. Again, no problem.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

HolyMole said:


> In the last 13 years, we've driven from British Columbia to Zihuatanejo (and once as far south as San Cristobal de las Casas, in Chiapas) 8 or 9 times, perhaps 5 or 6 of those trips on that "new highway": Morelia- Zihua, Patzcuaro-Zihua, and, more often, Uruapan-Zihua, the latter being preferable over Morelia's traffic and Patzcuaro's bewildering one-way streets. The toll highway from Morelia/Patzcuaro/Uruapan to Route 200 on the coast is fine. As I recall, it is sometimes 4-lane, but mostly one of those 3 1/2 lane roads with wide, paved shoulders, so you can pull over to the right to let other vehicles pass.
> Rte. 200 south to Ixtapa/Zihua has been improved over the last couple of years; just 2-lanes for most of the way, no problemo.
> We've experienced military checkpoints in virtually every one of the 25-odd Mexican states we've driven through. Again, no problem.


Thanks, we skipped Ixtapa this trip due to our friend being reluctant to sail back north in less than ideal seas. We opted for a drive to Manzanillo instead, and had a great time on the road and in Manzanillo. We’ll certainly make the Ixtapa run at some point, as we’ve never been there, and it’s an easy trip from Celaya, our abode. A big cup of coffee gets us to Morelia. Then, after a pit stop and a light lunch, it seems to be a nice afternoon drive to the beach. I appreciate your input, and although I don’t relish the thought of driving on those accursed 3 1/2 lane roads, I realize they are, quite often, the only option, so we jump in.


----------

